# Wireless LAN setup

## cheater512

I have a DLink DWL-120.

I am switching from Windows to Gentoo and need to know how to set it up.

Also can I install gentoo from the card or do i have to LAN it with my NAT server?

I know my way around linux but i am not an expert on it (yet  :Wink: )

The DWL-120 as far as i can tell has a PRISM 2 chipset.

I couldnt find any tutorial on how to do this.

----------

## patrickbores

My experience getting WLAN up and running is detailed here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104827

But the short version is:

Recompile your kernel WITHOUT PCMCIA or CardBus support. Also, don't compile any drivers for wireless devices.

emerge wireless-tools

emerge pcmcia-cs

Edit /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts to set up the parameters for your card.

rc-update add default pcmcia

HTH,

Patrick

----------

## cheater512

I am using my computer not a laptop so i will have no issues with PCMCIA and Cardbus.

----------

## patrickbores

Oh. In that case, you'll probably want to skip pcmcia-cs and such, and just emerge:

wireless-tools

linux-wlan-ng

You should then be able to load the driver for your device by typing something like:

modprobe prism2_pci

But be sure to read the README at: ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/README

If the driver gets loaded and your card is recognized, you should see the interface when you type:

/sbin/ifconfig -a

If this is the case, you can go ahead and use iwconfig to set up the wireless parameters like ESSID and WEP key. iwconfig will also tell you the hardware address of the access point it's connecting to.

If this gets everything up and going, just add the module to the appropriate /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-x file, and make sure the interface starts at boot.

If you already have a built-in Ethernet card, you can copy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to net.eth1

Then do:

rc-update add default net.eth1

There is also some configuration of linux-wlan-ng to make the wireless settings apply automatically on boot, but I forget how it works. It's pretty self-explanatory, though. If all else fails there, you can just hack a startup script to run the iwconfig yourself.

HTH,

Patrick

----------

## cheater512

 *patrickbores wrote:*   

> modprobe prism2_pci

 

The DWL-120 is USB.

----------

## patrickbores

 *Quote:*   

> The DWL-120 is USB

 

Allrighty. According to the README, the package also includes a USB driver.

prism2_usb

Patrick

----------

## cheater512

Thanks for that.

----------

## cheater512

Can I install Gentoo from my WLAN?

I intend to use the Basic cd.

----------

## cheater512

Has anyone installed Gentoo from the Basic cd using a Wireless LAN?

----------

## venkat

depends on what card you have. i have a atmel based netgear ma101 usb adapter. i can only do a binary install using GRP and then upgrade the system once i get the internet setup. the way i do it now is to intstall gentoo from mandrake via a stage 1 install. as the adapter works right from the beginning it's just easy...

but i'd want to see more iwreless binary drivers supplied with the live cds though. saves lotsa hassle.

----------

## cheater512

I use a DWL-120 (USB). See above.

So will i have to lug my computer up to my server to LAN it?

----------

## venkat

from the prev post, i presume the basic cd has the wlan drivers precompiled. when you boot up using the basic cd, try emerging with -k option for binary i.e

emerge -k linux-wlan-ng and 

emerge -k wireless-tools

these should install binary packages. then you may modprobe the  prism2_usb and you should be able to see your adapter. and then you use iwconfig and set the SSID/channel/WEP etc, configure dhcp or static ip whatever to get your machine hooked up.

but every thing depends on the presence of binary drivers for prism2 on the basic cd. give it a try and see if it works...were you able to emerge that linux-wlan-ng?

----------

## cheater512

 *venkat wrote:*   

> were you able to emerge that linux-wlan-ng?

 

I'm just gathering information for the time when i switch from windows to gentoo. I'll be able to test it then. Hopefully soon.

----------

## pandaxiongmao

 *venkat wrote:*   

> depends on what card you have. i have a atmel based netgear ma101 usb adapter. i can only do a binary install using GRP and then upgrade the system once i get the internet setup. the way i do it now is to intstall gentoo from mandrake via a stage 1 install. as the adapter works right from the beginning it's just easy...
> 
> but i'd want to see more iwreless binary drivers supplied with the live cds though. saves lotsa hassle.

 

How about installation from Knoppix? Would the adapter work as well as Mandrake too? It would be nice if we could do that, wireless installation.

----------

